# What foods contain lots of protein?



## MrBlack (Mar 8, 2001)

Eggwhites
lean beef
What else contains lots of protein?
I'm cutting right now , and to prevent from losing musclemass, i have to have plenty of proteins. So if anyone knows what natural foods,not proteindrinks(don't have the money)
contain nlots and lots of protein, let me now .

Thanks



------------------
EAT TO FUEL THE MACHINE,
DON'T EAT FOR ENTERTAINMENT !!!


----------



## Ginni (Mar 8, 2001)

Try some tuna, chicken, or peanut butter...


----------



## Oldman (Mar 8, 2001)

Meat, all kinds.  Don't forget fish.


----------

